# Untreated pine vs. Treated Lumber for Outdoor Furniture



## Lislefan (Aug 29, 2009)

I have built many adirondack chairs in the past - using both Cypress and treated lumber. Cypress is obviously great for outdoor furniture, however, very expensive. 

The treated lumber versions have been either stained and/or painted. 

Any thoughts on whether regular pine could be used - and then simply painted? Would this hold up as well as the treated lumber? It would be cheaper wood to buy --- but might not work that well.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Regular pine may not hold up well but how about cedar? It does very well outside and is readily available.

Bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

regular pine won't hold up well. I think there are some varieties where the heartwood will hold up moderately well, but as dodgeboy said, you're better off with cedar.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Use PT for the frame and fir, mahogany or cedar for the seat, back and arms.
Screw and bolt it together so they can be repaired withy -0- damage in the future


----------



## mickeygobes (Aug 17, 2012)

*Pine furniture*

I will Go with *Pine Furniture *as i am myself using it. My entire furniture is from *Lowenna's Pine Furniture* and i never had any such issue.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot would depend on the treated wood. If it is fresh from the factory and dripping wet I would go with the untreated pine. The freshly treated wood will shrink and warp a great deal causing you a great deal of trouble with the finish product. If you have someplace you could store the treated wood two or three months with sticks between it until it dries then the treated wood would be much better.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Not sure how well painted pine will hold up in a freeze/thaw zone.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

here in pa untreated pine outside is a sure failure.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Ghidrah said:


> Use PT for the frame and fir, mahogany or cedar for the seat, back and arms.
> Screw and bolt it together so they can be repaired withy -0- damage in the future


I'll go along with this. Not only from the repairability aspect but also because, painted or not, I wouldn't want anyone I know to accidentally pick up a splinter from treated wood. That can be unpleasant.

As long as the parts most likely to come into body contact (arms, seat, back) aren't treated chances of splinters would be minimized.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think that using treated lumber, where human contact is a major factor, would give you pause. Although the formula for treating the wood has changed I believe a splinter would cause an infected injury. Maybe I'm wrong, but I would seek another alternative.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Treated lumber can be painted as long as it's dry and sanded, but wear breathing protection during the sanding process.


----------

